# Nomad Lures Are Here. These Lures Are Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Striker Offshore Tackle is proud to announce we have become distributors of Nomad Lures. Our first order just arrived at www.strikertackle.com. Limited supply only. We have the following items in stock and ready for purchase.

*DTX DIVING MINNOW
DTX 165 - Dives to 30ft - Rigged with 7/0 BKK Inline. $24.95 
DTX 200 - Dives to 40ft - Rigged with 11/0 BKK Inline. $29.95

*CHUG NORRIS POPPER
120 MM FLOATING 5" - 45G. $18.95
180 MM FLOATING 7" - 120G. $34.95

*RIPTIDE FLOATING STICKBAITS
RIPTIDE 155mm - 6" FLOATING - 42G. $24.95
RIPTIDE 200mm- 8" FLOATING - 90G. $34.95

*RIPTIDE SLOW SINKING STICKBAITS
RIPTIDE 155mm-6" SLOW SINKING- 52G. $24.95

Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more pictures and information!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

****Also we can special order any lure made by Nomad Lures*************


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

wow those are sick.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Fin Reaper said:


> wow those are sick.


I Completely agree. Due to customer demand we have expand our Nomad lineup with the following lures. 2 new DTX minnow and 1 new Chug Norris.


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

*awesome*

Those look great


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Capt Woody said:


> Those look great


Thanks.

New Nomad Products now available at www.strikertackle.com


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome looking lures!

What speed can the 40ft diver be trolled at and still run true? Any guess as to how many #s of drag need to be applied at that speed to keep line from pulling out?


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Dick Hanks said:


> Awesome looking lures!
> 
> What speed can the 40ft diver be trolled at and still run true? Any guess as to how many #s of drag need to be applied at that speed to keep line from pulling out?


*The 165mm DTX minnow can be trolled at up to 9kn, and dives to 10m+ when trolled at 6-8kn.

*The DTX 200mm minnow can be trolled at up to 11kn and dives to 12m+ when trolled at 6-8kn.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

NOMAD TACKLE DESIGN SHIPMENT HAS ARRIVED!!

Supplies are limited!!!!

The DTX MINNOW is a revolution in trolling minnows, featuring the Nomad Autotune, Hydrospeed and Gorilla Through Wire advanced design technology. Diving to 30+ feet.

DTX165- $24.95
DTX200-$29.95

To purchase please visit www.strikertackle.com or we can invoice thru Paypal.

*** FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00*********


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I made an order a couple of days ago I got 200 and 165 but you were sold out on most 165. Please pm me or post when you more coming in. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

The fish in my profile picture was caught on a Nomad popper while fishing with the nomad guys. Outstanding tackle.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Calmday said:


> The fish in my profile picture was caught on a Nomad popper while fishing with the nomad guys. Outstanding tackle.


That Chug Norris popper is a nice popper and it will defiantly get the fish's attention. What kind of fish is that in your profile picture?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

It's a Maori Wrasse. Some people call them Humphead Wrasse or Napoleon Wrasse. 
It was a pretty awesome trip. 10 days on a mother ship with four center consoles. We fished across the Torres Straits to the Northern tip of the Great Barrier Reef then worked our way south down the reef for 7 days.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Calmday said:


> It's a Maori Wrasse. Some people call them Humphead Wrasse or Napoleon Wrasse.
> It was a pretty awesome trip. 10 days on a mother ship with four center consoles. We fished across the Torres Straits to the Northern tip of the Great Barrier Reef then worked our way south down the reef for 7 days.


Thanks

Quick Update: Some colors have sold out and quantities are running very low in the DTX 200

RedHead Fireball: Sold out !!!!!!!!!!!
Purple Fuslier: Sold out !!!!!!!!!!!! ( We have one left in the DTX 165)
Sardine: 1 Left !!!!!!!!!!!!
Hot Pink Mackerel 2 Left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The other colors have between 3-5 left in stock. To purchase please visit www.strikertackle.com.

Free Shipping on all order over $75.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

These just arrived !!!!!!!!!!

Our first shipment of GEN2'S have arrived at www.strikertackle.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also check out the new sticker on the box.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

NOMAD MADSCAD are now is stock in 3 different sizes. 
Our first order just arrived at www.strikertackle.com. Limited supply only. .

MADSCAD 115 mm - 4.5" SINKING - 45G- $15.00
MADSCAD 150 mm - 6" - SINKING 75G- $23.00
MADSCAD 190MM - 7.5"-DEEP SINKING 160G- $33.00

*115mm (4.5") - 1.75oz with super strong BKK 3/0 inlines single hooks.
*150mm (6") - 3oz with BKK 5/0 Inline singles.Trolling or Casting lure. Trolls at up to 11kn
*190mm (7.5") - 5.75oz with 11/0 BKK inline singles.Trolls at up to 16kn and is deadly on wahoo, tuna and sailfish.

Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more pictures and information!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

****Also we can special order any lure made by Nomad Lures*************

WATCH VIDEO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Just got 2 new colors in stock at www.strikertackle.com


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

WAHOO SEASON HAS BEGUN!!!

The first full moon is January 31st and its sure to bring a strong bite!!!

New shipment of GTX GEN2 MINNOWS just arrived at www.strikertackle.com with a limited supply only. 
*DTX 200 DIVING MINNOW - Dives to 40ft - Rigged with 11/0 BKK Inline Hooks. $29.95 per lure. 
*DTX 165 Diving Minnow - Dives to 30ft- Rigged with 9/0 BKK Inline Hooks. $24.95 per lure.

The new autotune technology allows the lure to adjust to different situations brought about by current, fish strikes, speed change, etc... 
Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more pictures and information!!!
FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00!!!
We can special order any lure made by Nomad Lures!


----------



## bloodbrother (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone use these in the gulf w any success?
I pulled some last year--no strikes


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

bloodbrother said:


> Anyone use these in the gulf w any success?
> I pulled some last year--no strikes


Captain Josh Bodenheimer with www.intensityoffshoreoutfitters.com has been killing the Wahoo in Venice,LA with the Nomad DTX Minnow the past few days.

Also we just received a large shipment of DTX Minnows from Nomad and now most colors and sizes are in stock. We are now carrying the DTX 140-dives 25 feet. Check out our selection at www.strikertackle.com

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just received a large shipment of DTX Minnows in our most popular colors and sizes are now in stock. We are now carrying the DTX 140-dives 20 ft-25 ft. Check out our selection at www.strikertackle.com for all available colors and sizes.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

WAHOO bite has been hot in Venice this past week. Several charter captains have been putting Wahoo on ice with the Nomad DTX Minnow. Picture and Video are from.

Captain Gray Long with Go Long Charters | Venice, Louisiana

Captain Josh Bodenheimer with www.intensityoffshoreoutfitters.com

The other picture with the guy and the Wahoo that was caught on a DTX minnow is from another charter captain in Venice. I did not get the name.

WATCH THE VIDEO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just got a large shipment of Gen 2 nomad DTX minnows. Supply is limited on certain colors. Please visit www.strikertackle.com to purchase

Check out the new color Nuclear Coral Trout


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just received a large shipment of Nomad DTX Minnows in the most popular colors and sizes.

IN ADDITION, we are now carrying the Madscad 190 Deep and 150.

Check out the selection at www.strikertackle.com for all available colors and sizes. #strikeroffshoretackle

Free Shipping on all orders over $99.00


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Which are your top two Wahoo ones and colors

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

John the fisherman said:


> Which are your top two Wahoo ones and colors
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Black Pink Mackerel and Purple Fusilier.

They have also been caught on Spanish mackerel, Purple Phantom and Hot pink mackerel. You will catch them with these colors as well.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you know when Spanish mackerel will be available in 165? Or 30ft

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

I am getting a few but waiting till Spanish mackerel is available. Do you know when it will be ready?


Striker Tackle said:


> Black Pink Mackerel and Purple Fusilier.
> 
> They have also been caught on Spanish mackerel, Purple Phantom and Hot pink mackerel. You will catch them with these colors as well.


Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

John the fisherman said:


> I am getting a few but waiting till Spanish mackerel is available. Do you know when it will be ready?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


I should have some in the next 2-3 weeks. We do have that color in the DTX 200 and DTX 140


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Is the 140 or 200 better for wahoo


Striker Tackle said:


> I should have some in the next 2-3 weeks. We do have that color in the DTX 200 and DTX 140


Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

John the fisherman said:


> Is the 140 or 200 better for wahoo
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


DTX 200. A customer just sent me this photo from the other day.


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just added a new color to our Nomad lineup at www.strikertackle.com


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just received a NEW shipment of Nomad DTX 200 Minnows in the most popular colors.

IN ADDITION, we are now carrying the Brand New Color Silver Green Mackerel just released from Nomad.

Check out the selection at www.strikertackle.com for all available colors and sizes. #strikeroffshoretackle

Free Shipping on all orders over $99.00


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Striker Tackle said:


> NOMAD MADSCAD are now is stock in 3 different sizes.
> Our first order just arrived at www.strikertackle.com. Limited supply only. .
> 
> MADSCAD 115 mm - 4.5" SINKING - 45G- $15.00
> ...


There is a new sheriff in town!

I used this lure this week in Baja , and all i can say is wow.

The 6" 150 model caught a wahoo, white bonita, and a striped marlin. 
we also hooked a 700# plus black 2 different days on the same lure trolled in shotgun with a normal spread. and missed 3 more stripeys on that lure.
The lure was being trolled at 7knts next to a naked ballyhoo, and the stripe ate the LURE!!!

Only one fish was caught in 3 days of fishing on anything other than that lure. We had barts, pakulas, dead baits, islanders with ballyhoo, rapalas, and nothing got sniffed except the MADSCAD. The lure outfished the live bait non stop which is rare in baja.

The lure trolls with an amazing action and is very durable as well.

Jared


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just received a HUGE shipment of Nomad DTX Minnows and other lures in the most popular colors and sizes. Some sizes and colors are limited in quantity.

Check out the selection at www.strikertackle.com for all available colors and sizes. #strikeroffshoretackle

Free Shipping on all orders over $99.00


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just received a NEW shipment of Nomad DTX 200 Minnows in the most popular colors and are now carrying the brand new color "Orange Mackerel" just released from Nomad. The WAHOO are gonna kill this lure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Check out the selection at www.strikertackle.com for all available colors and sizes. #strikeroffshoretackle

Free Shipping on all orders over $99.00


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just received a NEW shipment of Nomad DTX 200 and DTX 165 Minnows in the most popular colors and are now carrying the brand new color "Orange Mackerel" and "Silver Green Mackerel" just released from Nomad. Some colors have very limited supply. Don't Wait and get yours today.

Check out the selection at www.strikertackle.com for all available colors and sizes. #strikeroffshoretackle

Free Shipping on all orders over $99.00


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Visit www.strikertackle.com and enter coupon code TUNA15 and get 15% off your entire order now thru 10/31/2018


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Checkout the new video Nomad just released showing to to rig the new GEN 2 DTX Minnows. If anyone is interested in the DTX Minnows please visit www.strikertackle.com. We just received a large shipment of these lures.


----------

